# What are your plans for when a little one passes?



## smarch (Aug 1, 2014)

I saw an old thread on here somewhat similar that gave me this idea. You can answer for any and all other pets you keep too. 

What are your plans or intentions when a pet passes?

For me, im not very keen on the entire idea of rotting in the ground, so even for myself personally I plan cremation. For my pets I plan the same, although i'm not currently sure where I plan to put or keep them, since I do plan on keeping many pets other than torts through the years. But I know for franklin personally, since in theory we should live close to the same time, He'll have been with me longer than anyone, so his ashes specifically I want to keep and in the end I want our ashes to be buried together. 

Sorry if its a creepy subject, I know many people hate to think about death, I know i'm much like my grandfather who always talked about his, I made it less scary for him though.


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 1, 2014)

I've lost two pets in the past 2.5 years. I had them both cremated and they sit on my dresser. My oldest dog is 13, so I'm sure she will be the next to go. That will break my heart. 

For myself I would choose cremation as well. However, I will say that cremation for loved ones does leave me feeling kind of empty. When my nephew passed away a couple of months ago he was cremated. My sister has his ashes of course. Therefore, I have no where to "go" if that makes sense. I was very close to him ad that is important to me, but seeing as how I'm not his mom I don't have his ashes here in my own home. So I'm feeling kind of lost. Though I of course know it doesn't really matter. That is no longer him.


----------



## smarch (Aug 1, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> I've lost two pets in the past 2.5 years. I had them both cremated and they sit on my dresser. My oldest dog is 13, so I'm sure she will be the next to go. That will break my heart.
> 
> For myself I would choose cremation as well. However, I will say that cremation for loved ones does leave me feeling kind of empty. When my nephew passed away a couple of months ago he was cremated. My sister has his ashes of course. Therefore, I have no where to "go" if that makes sense. I was very close to him ad that is important to me, but seeing as how I'm not his mom I don't have his ashes here in my own home. So I'm feeling kind of lost. Though I of course know it doesn't really matter. That is no longer him.


 My uncle was cremated and then buried. I've been saying that's what I've wanted for years and years (and i'm only 20). I also never liked the idea of just sitting in a jar on someones mantle, I mean a pet is one thing but a person is kinda strange to me, but we all handle death so different. 
I know theres this really strange thing where you can get ashes put into tattoo ink and have a loved one forever with you, which in a way is cool and touching but I also find that kind of strange and creepy.


----------



## Saleama (Aug 1, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> I've lost two pets in the past 2.5 years. I had them both cremated and they sit on my dresser. My oldest dog is 13, so I'm sure she will be the next to go. That will break my heart.
> 
> For myself I would choose cremation as well. However, I will say that cremation for loved ones does leave me feeling kind of empty. When my nephew passed away a couple of months ago he was cremated. My sister has his ashes of course. Therefore, I have no where to "go" if that makes sense. I was very close to him ad that is important to me, but seeing as how I'm not his mom I don't have his ashes here in my own home. So I'm feeling kind of lost. Though I of course know it doesn't really matter. That is no longer him.


 When my Father passed away we were given the option of having several smaller vessels as well as some that were made into charms for a necklace or bracelet. We chose to keep him all in one spot but maybe you could look into that and ask your sister?
As for my pets. I haven't thought about it much. I lost three baby box turtles last year but I just gave them a quick nature burial in the field behind my house. By that, I mean I just tossed them into the field. I know it sounds awful, but my logic behind that was to simply return them to nature as if they had passed there naturally. My bigger ones, should something happen and I lose one of them will be different. Maybe a small pet cemetary in the back yard?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 1, 2014)

I guess I'm cold hearted. Once the loved pet dies, he's no longer in that body. I recently lost my very much loved Molly kitty. I want to remember her as she was in life, not as a bunch of ashes in a vessel. I wrapped her dead body up in a towel and buried it. I have a picture of Molly as my screen saver, and that is how I remember her. If I want to think about her I look through my albums and remember her through the pictures I've taken of her. I never look at her grave. I don't want to remember that she died and is no longer here. And there's no way I would want her ashes sitting around here. This really turns me off.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 1, 2014)

Pet cemetery in my back yard, one cremation and one burial on a friend's property - that one needed a backhoe in the winter.

My grown daughter once found a sick feral kitten that was too far gone to be saved & had it euthanized, then brought it to me to be buried here so it wouldn't be lonely.


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I guess I'm cold hearted. Once the loved pet dies, he's no longer in that body. I recently lost my very much loved Molly kitty. I want to remember her as she was in life, not as a bunch of ashes in a vessel. I wrapped her dead body up in a towel and buried it. I have a picture of Molly as my screen saver, and that is how I remember her. If I want to think about her I look through my albums and remember her through the pictures I've taken of her. I never look at her grave. I don't want to remember that she died and is no longer here. And there's no way I would want her ashes sitting around here. This really turns me off.


I don't think that's cold hearted at all. I have a kitten buried behind my garage. I don't see it as cold hearted.


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 1, 2014)

Saleama said:


> When my Father passed away we were given the option of having several smaller vessels as well as some that were made into charms for a necklace or bracelet. We chose to keep him all in one spot but maybe you could look into that and ask your sister?
> As for my pets. I haven't thought about it much. I lost three baby box turtles last year but I just gave them a quick nature burial in the field behind my house. By that, I mean I just tossed them into the field. I know it sounds awful, but my logic behind that was to simply return them to nature as if they had passed there naturally. My bigger ones, should something happen and I lose one of them will be different. Maybe a small pet cemetary in the back yard?


Asking my sister that would not go over well. It was a tragic death and she is not doing well. I don't even talk to her about my own feelings because she does not want to hear of anyone else's pain. It is her grief and hers alone at this point in her mind. I can kind of get that. As difficult as it's been for me, it is way, way more difficult for her. It's just exhausting. Trying to be there for her and pretending I have no grief. Then coming home to grieve because being her support just brings it all up again.


----------



## jeffjeff (Aug 1, 2014)

i'm not keen on the idea of cremation something about being shoved in a incinerator burnt to ash seems a bit disrespectful to me. so i bury my animals. where depends on the animal. i have lost 3 large dogs and buried them in the nature reserve. i would have buried them in the garden but the soil just aint deep enough. being large dogs they had to be at least 6ft deep. the nature reserve was where they loved to go to run about and play so that's where they went. our present dog will go the same place so their all together. smaller pets go in the garden . and i hope the tortoise will out live me.


----------



## Turtlepete (Aug 1, 2014)

I've had the unpleasant duty of burying dozens of animals, some beloved pets, some hadn't been with us for long. It comes with the territory with most animals that you will out-live them. Eventually you just kind of get used to it. I agree with Yvonne. The bodies are whats left. Personally, I commit them to the soil so that they can decompose and further the world in one way or another.
Most of our beloved pets though, we knew that they were going to pass before they did. Usually do to old age. At that point we have them put to sleep at the vet to end the suffering. The vets handle the bodies. I believe they cremate them.

Everyone handles death differently. It depends how sentimental you are and what you believe. Some need a grave to grieve over. Some would rather spread their loved ones' ashes at sea. Its important to remember though, it's just a body. A body is a vessel, a now-empty one.


----------



## kathyth (Aug 1, 2014)

I bury small animals in the yard. Larger ones are cremated for convenience.
I agree that once they are gone, I am basically left with pictures and wonderful memories.


----------



## smarch (Aug 1, 2014)

jeffjeff said:


> i'm not keen on the idea of cremation something about being shoved in a incinerator burnt to ash seems a bit disrespectful to me. so i bury my animals. where depends on the animal. i have lost 3 large dogs and buried them in the nature reserve. i would have buried them in the garden but the soil just aint deep enough. being large dogs they had to be at least 6ft deep. the nature reserve was where they loved to go to run about and play so that's where they went. our present dog will go the same place so their all together. smaller pets go in the garden . and i hope the tortoise will out live me.


 I never thought of cremation as disrespectful, I definitely see you're point on how it could be though, but its not the way I personally view it since I too plan to do the same to me. I guess my biggest worry about burial of pets is that one day I move and they're "left behind", I also just don't really like the idea of burying because of the whole rotting and decay thing, its always seemed so icky to me. Although I did bury one goldfish, I couldn't flush him, i'd won him at the fair and had him for 2 years and he's buried in the dirt outside near my room where his tank was. 
I know Franklin is going to be a different case than any other pet I have, since I really do hope he lives around my years (I mean Russians are 50+ right or did I get screwy info and he'll hit 100s?) so being with him that long and being my very first pet and tortoise, he'll stay close, and although yes I know once theyre gone theyre bodies are just an empty vessel, its something he would have lived with forever and I would have lived with him forever so to me it only makes sence he stays and comes with me to my final resting place. I'm not explaining it as well as I think I am I just cant come up with better words


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 1, 2014)

Back yard. Under a fruit tree I guess.......


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 1, 2014)

smarch said:


> I never thought of cremation as disrespectful, I definitely see you're point on how it could be though, but its not the way I personally view it since I too plan to do the same to me. I guess my biggest worry about burial of pets is that one day I move and they're "left behind", I also just don't really like the idea of burying because of the whole rotting and decay thing, its always seemed so icky to me. Although I did bury one goldfish, I couldn't flush him, i'd won him at the fair and had him for 2 years and he's buried in the dirt outside near my room where his tank was.
> I know Franklin is going to be a different case than any other pet I have, since I really do hope he lives around my years (I mean Russians are 50+ right or did I get screwy info and he'll hit 100s?) so being with him that long and being my very first pet and tortoise, he'll stay close, and although yes I know once theyre gone theyre bodies are just an empty vessel, its something he would have lived with forever and I would have lived with him forever so to me it only makes sence he stays and comes with me to my final resting place. I'm not explaining it as well as I think I am I just cant come up with better words


I look at burying as being part of nature. I actually prefer it to cremation.


----------



## smarch (Aug 1, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> I look at burying as being part of nature. I actually prefer it to cremation.


 Have you ever seen the bio degradable cup with a seed you can get and basically your ashes provide nutrients to grow a tree on your choosing. I like that idea. I suppose you could do the same with animals too... I actually may do that with most pets since I forget i'd even read that. Burying is fine, in fact I want to end up in the ground and think my animals eventually should too, but the idea of rotting there is just yucky.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 1, 2014)

For myself depends on the pet ......for the torts ...I have many in "preserved " Jars, others that I let flesh eating beetles feed on , leaving a perfectly intact bone structure within the shell and of course there is the freezer out back . Sure I have buried plenty in the yard - sort of a re-birth for other things in nature. But I like a lot of my deceased collection , as they make excellent "hands on " learning tools . A 3 dimensional object is much easier to learn from than pages in a book .

JD~


----------



## smarch (Aug 1, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> For myself depends on the pet ......for the torts ...I have many in "preserved " Jars, others that I let flesh eating beetles feed on , leaving a perfectly intact bone structure within the shell and of course there is the freezer out back . Sure I have buried plenty in the yard - sort of a re-birth for other things in nature. But I like a lot of my deceased collection , as they make excellent "hands on " learning tools . A 3 dimensional object is much easier to learn from than pages in a book .
> 
> JD~


 I'm assuming you had posted in the thread I was reading that made me think to post this about saving shells?
All I specifically know is as much as I want more torts I always want franklin to hold special to me, and franklins the only one I plan to actually keep around (in ashes though since the shell thing to me is like someone saving my spine or something, I don't know it weirds me out a little. (but also like said Franklin's special and more like a "fluffy pet" in my head even though he lives mostly left alone like tortoises should. So its hard to explain, mostly since i'm young and he is my family, I call him my "shell-baby" so I mean for him preserving is like nope because of my emotional connection, i'd rather remember him in life not whats left. but for people to give education and stuff of the anatomy I get the beetle thing.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 1, 2014)

I just ask God for the best & receive it... It is simple & perfect


----------



## jeffjeff (Aug 1, 2014)

i got to say this is a weird but interesting thread. but do people really keep the shells of their dead tortoises? not quite sure how i feel about that. i can understand having them if u found one of a wild tort or came across one. but one that was once your loved pet mmmm not sure about that 1.


----------



## smarch (Aug 1, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> Everyone handles death differently. It depends how sentimental you are and what you believe. Some need a grave to grieve over. Some would rather spread their loved ones' ashes at sea. Its important to remember though, it's just a body. A body is a vessel, a now-empty one.


 I think this was basically my reasoning for asking this put into words perfectly. (turns out i'm one of the sentimental people, not that I didn't already know that)


----------



## smarch (Aug 1, 2014)

jeffjeff said:


> i got to say this is a weird but interesting thread. but do people really keep the shells of their dead tortoises? not quite sure how i feel about that. i can understand having them if u found one of a wild tort or came across one. but one that was once your loved pet mmmm not sure about that 1.


 I read it in another thread in the debatable section about the shells, i'll dig it up later to post here if you wanted to read it and no one beats me to it. Honestl I think if I found a shell in the wild i'd bury it since I knew the turtles fate. Just a personal thing to me


----------



## tortadise (Aug 1, 2014)

jeffjeff said:


> i got to say this is a weird but interesting thread. but do people really keep the shells of their dead tortoises? not quite sure how i feel about that. i can understand having them if u found one of a wild tort or came across one. but one that was once your loved pet mmmm not sure about that 1.


Yep I keep them. I have given lots of ones that don't make it to science departments, and learning centers. Children are fascinated with hands on learning. You can use them a tool for education. Death to me is a part of nature. Circle of life. It does suck when it's an early death. But sometimes that can't be reversed.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 1, 2014)

I tried to preserve the shells of Leopard hatchlings. It didn't work...


----------



## ditzyangeluk (Aug 1, 2014)

My sister has a garden full of buried animals!! She says she can never move home! 
Personally, I am dead and want nothing - no formal arrangements, funeral, or service. I'm dead. Unfortunately, they can't just incinerate you and be done. And, even leaving a body to science isn't that easy, boy are they fussy!! (Believe me, I have asked!)
When we had to have our dog put to sleep, we left her at the vets. She was just a body, the spirit and memories of her stayed with us. THAT is all that is important.
Bodies are just vessels to carry who we are (and no, I am not a bit spiritual or religious, just how I see it)


----------



## Star-of-India (Aug 4, 2014)

I have had several box turtle and tortoise shells since I was a child. They were pets and when they died they were allowed to be cleaned out in the garden by 'natural' forces and then brought in. I find the shells beautiful, but I realize others don't necessarily see it that way. 

I have one tortoise shell which I turned into a rattle as a Cub Scout project I guess about 50 years ago. A drowned Sulcata was given to the zoology dept of a local university 20 years ago. My dog was cremated and I put up a stone in the yard for him. I've moved twice since and brought the stone with me even though there's no body associated with it. 

I plan to be cremated. If I'm lucky some loved one will scatter my ashes somewhere beautiful that I was known to like. But once you're dead, you don't have much more input!


----------



## smarch (Aug 4, 2014)

Star-of-India said:


> I have had several box turtle and tortoise shells since I was a child. They were pets and when they died they were allowed to be cleaned out in the garden by 'natural' forces and then brought in. I find the shells beautiful, but I realize others don't necessarily see it that way.
> 
> I have one tortoise shell which I turned into a rattle as a Cub Scout project I guess about 50 years ago. A drowned Sulcata was given to the zoology dept of a local university 20 years ago. My dog was cremated and I put up a stone in the yard for him. I've moved twice since and brought the stone with me even though there's no body associated with it.
> 
> I plan to be cremated. If I'm lucky some loved one will scatter my ashes somewhere beautiful that I was known to like. But once you're dead, you don't have much more input!


 Actually a lot of cultures use turtle shells for rattles, we talked all about it in a cultural art class I took last semester, I am completely ok with it as long as the "previous resident" wasn't killed for his shell and died naturally. 

I figure the only thing I care about after my death is that I be cremated so i'm not left to rot decay and breakdown and all that ick. After they may bury me, scatter me, or unprefferably keep me on the mantle, I don't care as long as I'm not left to "melt" in the ground


----------



## funmumlu (Aug 10, 2014)

Can,t believe how devastated we are about our recent loss - George the 2 year old moroccan spur-thighed tortoise. I fear he was treated for pneumonia but not for the worms he had. It is so sad.

Such a beautiful shell, does anyone keep or preserve shells or is it too gross a procedure? He,s probably having a little funeral when daughter gets back tomorrow. But if anyone knows a way to keep the shell we would perhaps consider this.


----------



## smarch (Aug 12, 2014)

funmumlu said:


> Can,t believe how devastated we are about our recent loss - George the 2 year old moroccan spur-thighed tortoise. I fear he was treated for pneumonia but not for the worms he had. It is so sad.
> 
> Such a beautiful shell, does anyone keep or preserve shells or is it too gross a procedure? He,s probably having a little funeral when daughter gets back tomorrow. But if anyone knows a way to keep the shell we would perhaps consider this.


 http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ir-tort-or-turtle-after-it-passes-away.56160/
heres the link to the thread I had read that gave me the idea to post this thread. I know there was a video posted with it, I didn't watch it since I didn't know if i'd be able to handle it, but it would show you if the procedure would be possible for you to consider. And other people talk of other ways they do it. So that threads probably the place to go for deciding. 
I'm sorry for that loss, young ones are the hardest to say goodbye to.


----------



## annastortoise (Aug 12, 2014)

If my tort dies before me, like someone else says, I will probably keep his ashes and have them buried next to me. <3


 I <3 Russians


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Aug 19, 2014)

annastortoise said:


> If my tort dies before me, like someone else says, I will probably keep his ashes and have them buried next to me. <3
> 
> 
> I <3 Russians


We were told by a funeral home that it is illegal to bury an animal's remains with a human's. However, the funeral home guy also said that things get placed in the casket during the viewing/visitation and that the funeral home doesn't check that before the casket is sealed and placed in the ground. So, you can always have someone slip your tort's remains in with you during the viewing.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Aug 19, 2014)

I lost my 5 year old golden retriever Scarlett to a rare cancer last year. We had her cremated. Her ashes are in a little locked cedar box on our mantel along with the last collar she wore. We also have a paw impression that I put in a little shadow box next to my husband's computer. I plan on getting all the pets cremated.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi I’m new here and don’t know any of you so I hope I’m not budding in. 
As for my desert tortoise I suspect that he will outlive me for sure and I don’t know if I can trust my kids to take over so I can only hope they do the right thing.
I struggled with this for many years as to what I want for myself and finally decided to be cremated although it’s not sitting well with my family. I buried two dogs and had 5 cremated when they passed and I think I feel better about them not being underground.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't like the idea of having my babies buried! (but I mean, my oldest animals is a turtle and he's 16.. I have a while  ) I'll probably have them cremated and buried in a nice, grassy place  because then I could 'visit; them... to some degree, though, I hope all my torts and turtles live longer than (though I know that is rather unlikely) because I just don' know what I do without them!!


----------



## Jesse Hummel (Sep 2, 2014)

It's confusing to live in a world where we have a disposable diaper that gets buried into the ground and living things that get burned into the atmosphere. I understand some people request to be cremated, but when it comes to animals I think it's best to follow through with a more natural cycle.

With Chelonian, there is a strong desire to keep the shell. I saw someone made a video with plenty of warnings on it's graphic content. I didn't watch it because the tools required where completely unnecessary. Call it lazy but I'm all for other's doing the work for me.

If you have a desire to retrieve the shell it's a simple matter of finding a container preferably non plastic that can withstand the pressure created when organic matter decomposes and gasses are created. You'll also need a hole deep enough to cover the container at least with at least a foot of soil and about a billion ants. Don't worry your yard most likely has this last piece already.

Place your animal into the container and close the opening with holes big enough for small insects to pass through. Bury the container with the opening downward at a 45 or 60 degree angle to prevent water from the surface from entering.

After several months the bones and shell will be cleaned, the components of life spread across the ecosystem. As long as it doesn't get flooded with water these remains can be retrieved in near perfect condition.


----------



## pip (Jan 10, 2016)

I bury my pets. I'm a firm believer in returning things back to nature. Then they will become beautiful soil to allow the rest of the ecosystem to live on.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 11, 2016)

Since my body is falling apart like a CHINESE motorcycle, I fully expect ALL of my tortoises and for that matter, my dog and my wife to all out live me.
That said. There is a small corner of the yard that is a pet cemetary. There are two prairie dogs, a chinchilla and a few birds buried there.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Jan 11, 2016)

We have lost 5 pets in the past 12 months, including 3 very old ponies & two elderly dogs. All, very loved family pets. My Nan decided to get them all cremated at the local pet cemetery as she wanted them to all be together in the afterlife she believes in. 
Personally I couldn't care less what happens to my body - but out of respect if I was to loose a beloved pet of my own - I'm friends with a carpenter who I have no doubt would hand craft a small coffin. 
Sad subject, but important none the less. My grandfather sadly passed away during an operation last Summer which was a shock to us all, even more shocking though was the extent to which he had planned what would happen after his death (finances, funeral, etc...) which made things easier for my Nan to manage. So, however depressing it is, I am all for pre-planning


----------



## MPRC (Jan 12, 2016)

My parent's have an extensive "pet cemetery" on their property from my childhood pets. I realized a couple of years ago you can see the rock mound over my dad's favorite hunting dog on Google earth. 
It might seem a little morbid, but my beloved 15 year old bearded dragon passed a couple months ago and he has been waiting in the garage freezer for us to close on a house of our own so that I don't have to bury him here and leave him at this rental that I hate.
We joked about getting him taxidermied, but that might be too much for me to have to see him hanging around. 
I plan on having to leave to tortoises to someone in my will. 
As far as my remains go - I don't care. I don't need a service or burial or anything, but at that point it isn't about me so much as how my loved ones need to do things for their own closure. I do think it is pretty spiffy that a friend of mine had his remains split up and shared with his best friends who have left little parts of him on. 5 continents in about 20 countries in the two years since he passed of brain cancer at the age of 21.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 18, 2016)

For all the pets I have lost, I have buried.
Just after the burial of my cats, flowers started to grow.
I don't visit the graves very often. I hate to think that their lifeless bodies lie there. However, if I have a tough day, I sometimes just sit there and talk to myself.
When the flowers start to open on plants, I usually pick some and place them there.
I prefer to remember them as the happy little creatures that didn't have a care in the world.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 18, 2016)

I hope one of my many nephews or nieces will look after Lola when I'm not around - a large financial incentive should help find volunteers - mercenary lot that they are!!!
If anything should happen to Lola (God forbid), she will be buried in my garden, under the bushes she likes to make a dash for when outside.
For myself, there is a new technique being developed in Wales (maybe other places too) for body disposal where they freeze remains then shake them so that the body shatters into tiny bits which can be buried - or used as fertiliser perhaps. Being a very eco friendly person I quite like the idea of that!


----------



## Crzt4torts (Feb 5, 2016)

smarch said:


> Have you ever seen the bio degradable cup with a seed you can get and basically your ashes provide nutrients to grow a tree on your choosing. I like that idea. I suppose you could do the same with animals too... I actually may do that with most pets since I forget i'd even read that. Burying is fine, in fact I want to end up in the ground and think my animals eventually should too, but the idea of rotting there is just yucky.


I bury in the yard, then plant a bush or perennial over the grave. Inevitably I refer to the plant by the pets name...so I have living memories of a sort.


----------



## sharpf (Mar 3, 2016)

During the past 40 years I have had to say goodbye to so many of my beloved pets. Dogs, Cats and birds. With each one, I bury them in my yard but in a piece of my clothing, like a piece of me is with them. I lived at a previous address in a mobile home park for about 25 years and I think if someone dug up the back yard they would think it was the pet cemetery!The important thing is to remember the joy you had while they were with you and how you did all you could to care for it!


----------



## aimeerusko (Mar 6, 2016)

http://www.cremainsinglassjewelry.com/
My husband gave me one of these made out of my cat that i had for 20 years. It was one of my most treasured possessions. It is also what i will be doing with all my pets and (grandparents because that's what they said they want done to them)


----------



## Sara G. (Mar 9, 2016)

We bury any and all of the pets we've lost over the years. We have two spots, one in the front garden and one off to the side of the house just past an open bit of grass. We put a solar light on the side area though, kind of a memento of the light they gave us in life. But they usually get wrapped up in a small towel or a cardboard box before being committed to earth. The smaller animals (I've lost five rats over the years, they don't live terribly long and I've had several that have passed away from cancer) get rocks put on top just so our currently living animals don't decide to unbury them and have a snack. 
But I like the idea of putting them back into the ground, and it's always nice to see small plants growing right around where they were buried. Makes me feel like we're giving back a little bit to the world and letting nature take its course.
I'd like to be put into that cup thing with the seed of a tree though, personally. At least my carbon footprint would be slightly less reduced.


----------

